# The Witcher 3  Erste Eindrücke



## Elathar (17. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag

 

Ich spiele nun schon den 3 Tag  *Witcher 3* für die PS4 und möchte hier einfach mal ein paar Eindrücke von mir loswerden. Ich bin derzeit Level 5 und habe schon die Hauptmission ein Stück gespielt sowie ein paar Nebenmissionen.

 

*Verpackung und Inhalt*

 

Die Macher bedanken sich ausdrücklich  per "Dankes Kärtchen" bei den Käufern, die ihr Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben und es nicht illegal erwerben. Dazu bekommt ihr eine Landkarte, Soundtrack auf CD sowie ein paar Aufkleber und ein Handbuch sowie ein kleines Storybook.

ziemlich coole Sache und wirklich schön gemacht. Da können sich andere Spieleentwickler eine Scheibe von abschneiden.

 

*Grafik und Atmosphäre*

 

Grafisch kann sich auf der PS4  The Witcher 3 wirklich sehen lassen. Ich glaube kaum das aus der PS4 mehr rauszuholen ist als mit diesem Titel. Was ich richtig gut finde sind die Wind Effekte sowie der wechselnde Tag/Nacht Rythmus. Die Sonnenstrahlen fallen monumental durch die Bäume und erhellen die gesamte Landschaft. Das erste mal hab ich in einem Spiel das Gefühl, dass wirklich eine echte Sonne scheint.

Der Regen plätschert auf die rauen Steine und es bilden sich Pfützen durch die ich durchstampfe. Weit entfernte Landschaften werden zunächst wie "Ölgemälde" Landschaften dargestellt und dann beim näherkommen nahezu als natloser Übergang perfekt geladen. Es gibt eine Fülle an Blumen,Bäumen und Sträucher ( Welche auch bei Bedarf gepflückt werden können)

Die Charaktere sehen richtig gut aus und die Bewegungen dieser sind fließend und sehr schön gestaltet.

Aufgefallen ist mir die grobe Art und Brutalität im Spiel. Köpfe werden abgeschlagen und Schwerthiebe realistisch durchgeführt ! So muss das sein.

 

Die Welt wirkt sehr lebendig und liebevoll.

[attachment=13860:11289032_432531496925908_1764158105713482567_o.jpg]

[attachment=13861:11248954_432185876960470_6443025591541996278_o.jpg]

 

*  Die Welt*

 

Die Welt ist so riesig das ihr euer Pferd braucht um nicht Stunden unterwegs zu sein. Alles ist begehbar. Berge,Hütten,Wälder,Ruinen und vieles Mehr. Ihr könnt über die "Wegpfeiler" zu anderen Wegpfeiler reisen, eine Art Teleport System. Finde ich persönlich wieder echt Schade. Aber jedem ist es ja selbst überlassen, ob er gerne reitet oder sich teleportieren lässt. Leider ist es mir shcon passiert, dass ich zu weit in den Wald gelaufen bin und dann eine Meldung erschien " SIe sind am Rande der Welt" und dann wurde ich wieder in ein Dorf teleportiert. Die offene Welt die einen so extrem groß versprochen wurde, schien mir da doch etwas klein.

 

 

 

 *Sound und Musik*

 

Musikalisch legt the Witcher 3 ordentlich nach und beglückt mit einer sehr schönen ruhigen und professionell komponierten Musikuntermalung

sowie Soundeffekte wie ihr sie aus Gothic oder Skyrim kennt. Leider muss ich sehr bemängeln, dass die NPC´s wenig Dialog Auswahl haben und sehr oft das gleiche von sich geben, wenn sie miteinander reden. Da liegt Gothic wirklich weit vorne.

 

 

*Aufgaben*

 

Die Storyline ist wie man sie kennt. Es wird dem Spieler eine Aufgabe auferlebt welche ihn dann durch verschiedene Städte und Dörfer führen und einen dann zusätzlich Nebenmissionen bieten. Nichts außergewöhnliches. Ein Minus jedoch dafür, dass viele Nebenmissionen ( Bis lvl 5 ) zu 99% identisch sind. Da hätten sich die Entwickler nun wirklich mehr einfallen lassen können. Ein Pluspunkt für die Dialoge und die Freiheiten in den Antworten. Das Spiel verändert sich extrem und reagiert umgehend auf eure Handlungen. z.B könnt ihr eine Kneipenschläger durch geschickte Antworten aus dem Weg gehen ( Was manchmal ratsam ist). Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Ich wünsche mir jedoch ein paar mehr Aufgaben, die ich Abseits vom Geschehen machen kann.

 

*Berufe*

 

Es gibt im Spiel unmengen an Pflanzen und Alchemie Materialien zu finden. Soviel das ich den Überblick verloren habe und mich entschieden habe ersteinmal 1-2 Missionen zu erledigen und mich dann in Ruhe damit zu beschäftigen. Jedoch kann ich da schon vorab sagen, Ihr werden mehr als bedient sein.

 

 

*Schwierigkeit*

 

Ich spiele the Witcher 3 auf dem mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad und muss sagen " UFF". Es ist schon ziemlich knackig und einfache Banditen auf dem gleichen Level hauen einen schonmal mit 2-3 Treffern um. Derzeit bin ich bei einem kleinen Zwischenboss bei dem ich schon seit einer Stunde drannsitze, da er mich mit 1-2 Schlägen sofort tötet, welche ich nicht parrieren kann. Ich weiss ja nicht was die Macher da noch geplant haben aber ich bin mal gespannt ob das Spiel weiterhin so schwer bleibt.  Neben Bloodborne gehört the Witcher 3 wohl mit zu den knackigsten Titeln derzeit.

 

*Steuerung*

 

Die Steuerung ist mir in diesem Spiel eines der größten Störfaktoren. DIe Kamera schwenkt zu langsam mit im Kampf was dann bedeutet, dass der Gegner einfach mal zuschlägt während man es nicht sieht. Auch wirkt die Steuerung des Sticks etwas zu Grobmotorisch sodass sich Bewegungen nicht sanft durchführen lassen und Geralt schonmal zu weit läuft oder im Kampf in den Hieb des Gegners reinläuft.

Eine Verbesserung jedoch zu den Vorgängern ist es allemal und wenn man sich daran gewöhnt auch nicht weiter tragisch.

 

*Interface*

 

Zum Interface gibt es nicht viel zu sagen außer "Standard". Alles ist schön per Hotkeys verfügbar und schnell einsetzbar. Jedoch gibt es keine Taschen und das Inventar überfüllt sich schon sehr schnell.

 

*Performance*

 

Wenn ihr das Spiel das erste mal startet, dann fällt euch ein starkes Performance Problem auf. Es ruckelt und die frames fallen nur so in den Keller. Die Entwickler haben deswegen direkt zum Start ein Update rausgebracht, welches ihr euch sofort ( PS4 automatisch nach Installation) installieren solltet. Nach dem Neustart läuft das Spiel flüssig und ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2015)

Die Macher bedanken sich ausdrücklich per "Dankes Kärtchen" bei den Käufern, die ihr Geld für ein Spiel ausgeben und es nicht illegal erwerben. Dazu bekommt ihr eine Landkarte, Soundtrack auf CD sowie ein paar Aufkleber und ein Handbuch sowie ein kleines Storybook. ziemlich coole Sache und wirklich schön gemacht. Da können sich andere Spieleentwickler eine Scheibe von abschneiden. 
 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHP9TL9aJHY[/youtube]


----------



## Elathar (17. Mai 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHP9TL9aJHY[/youtube]

Und was willst du mir damit sagen ?


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2015)

Dass CD Projekt ganz gut weiss wie sie den Leuten den Bauch pinseln


----------



## Elathar (17. Mai 2015)

Dass CD Projekt ganz gut weiss wie sie den Leuten den Bauch pinseln 

Ja und ?  Welcher Spielehersteller verspricht den Nutzern nicht den Bären.

 

Und ich selber spiele es ja gerade und trotz das ich  Witcher 1-2 nicht mochte, finde ich es das mit Abstand beste RPG.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2015)

Etwas versprechen und das auch einhalten sind 2 Paar Schuhe. Frag mal Ubisoft. CD Project Red hat momentan den "benefit of the doubt", ich frag mich ja wirklich woher das kommt. Gehen sie wirklich so sehr anders mit ihren Kunden um als andere Entwicklerstudios ? Naja, solange das Spiel gut ist, soll es einem ja egal sein.

 

Btw: ich hab mein Spiel für Dienstag vorbestellt. Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass Leute schon (wie du) das Spiel so viel früher haben. Klar, Händler geben es meist schon 1 Tag vorher raus, sollte die Freigabe erfolgen. Aber 4-5 Tage früher ?


----------



## Elathar (17. Mai 2015)

ja wieso nicht ? Wenn die Lieferanten es schon 7-10 Tage vorher liefern.  Ist es nicht Problem der Händler   Da haben die Entwickler dann selbst schuld.


----------



## Tikume (17. Mai 2015)

Ich werde es mir sicherlich auch holen, aber ich hab eh noch genug zum spielen da macht es Sinn zu warten. Da kommt sicherlich noch mehr als nur ein Patch.


----------



## Elathar (18. Mai 2015)

,[attachment=13862:11248954_432185876960470_6443025591541996278_o.jpg]

[attachment=13863:11289032_432531496925908_1764158105713482567_o.jpg]

[attachment=13864:11270393_433246633521061_5612031253405935682_o.jpg]

[attachment=13865:11270712_432955640216827_5577433722852391562_o.jpg][attachment=13866:11206846_432944790217912_6393205907047472959_o.jpg]


----------



## Elathar (20. Mai 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich werde es mir sicherlich auch holen, aber ich hab eh noch genug zum spielen da macht es Sinn zu warten. Da kommt sicherlich noch mehr als nur ein Patch.


 Wieso warten ?


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2015)

Steht doch da.


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt gestern auch mal mit "The Witcher 3" angefangen und insgesamt finde ich es ganz gut.

 

Was mich (erster Eindruck und so) ein wenig stoert ist, dass viel "Geschriebenes" wie z.B. die Item-Beschreibungen im Inventar sehr klein sind und ich mir dann schon Muehe geben muss um die vom Sofa aus zu lesen (spiele auf der PS4 sitze dann doch so 2.5m+ vom TV weg). Bei anderen Spielen hab ich da bisher keine Probleme gehabt...

 

Ansonsten muss man sich wohl auch angewoehnen viel manuell zu speichern. Wurde mir so richtig bewusst, nachdem ich gestern gleich eine der ersten Quests vergeigt habe und man keine Moeglichkeit hat die zu wiederholen.


----------



## Tikume (20. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie beschleicht mich mit der Zeit das Gefühl, dass ich der letzte Mensch bin der gerne manuell speichert. Ich mag es wenn mich ein Spiel das machen lässt und ich mache ausgiebig davon Gebrauch.

Automatisches Speichern (zumindest wenn es nur das gibt) macht mich absolut misstrauisch gegenüber dem Spiel und ich werde mich wohl nie daran gewöhnen.


----------



## I dream online (5. Juni 2015)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass CD Projekt ganz gut weiss wie sie den Leuten den Bauch pinseln


 

Huhu Tikume; bitte pinsel meinen Bauch doch auchmal mit Deinem Fachwissen


----------



## KilJael (5. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw: ich hab mein Spiel für Dienstag vorbestellt. Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass Leute schon (wie du) das Spiel so viel früher haben. Klar, Händler geben es meist schon 1 Tag vorher raus, sollte die Freigabe erfolgen. Aber 4-5 Tage früher ?


Manchmal wird es früher ausgeliefert, bzw. vom Händler verkauft (meistens kaufen sich Händler den "Pre-Release" beim Entwickler) und manchmal haben es Leute früher weil sie es , naja.. weil sie es halt beim Logistik lager klauen.

Hab damals als die PS4 raus kam selber bei nem Logistiker gearbeitet, da sind dann auch ne Woche vor Release knapp 10 PS4 "verloren" gegangen, der Abteilungsleiter meinte damals sowas wäre "normal"


----------



## Thoor (30. August 2015)

Ich hoffe mal irgendjemand scrollt im Forum soweit runter um diesen Beitrag zu sehen... :')

 

Ich bin auch ein begeisterter Witcher 3 Spieler (nach einem etwas doch holprigen Start). Das einzige Problem was ich habe, sind Items für Vitalität zu finden. Mir gehen die Items andauernd aus und ich hab noch keinen Weg gefunden selber welche herzustellen. Klar, ich kann Rehe und Wölfe jagen oder ähnliches, aber das ist ja endlos langsam. Händler verkaufen bei mir auch nur selten Vitalität Items. Hat mir hier jemand netterweise nen Tipp?


----------



## GameBoy90 (20. September 2020)

Witcher 3 ist noch bis heute das beste Rollenspiel mit Story-Fokus, allein schon die Nebengeschichten rechtfertigen das Dasein. Ich hoffe, dass noch ein weiterer Teil erscheint!  Die zwei DLCs haben das ganze Game gebührend abgerundet!


----------



## RPGMaster01 (5. April 2021)

Hallo Leute

 

Habe The Witcher 3 schon zu Release gezockt und fand es damals richtig gut.

Es hat einfach neue Maßstäbe im Singleplayer-Rollenspiel Sektor geschaffen.

Am Anfang bin ich gar nicht rausgekommen aus dem Staunen über die zahlreichen möglichen Aktivitäten und die wunderschöne Welt.

 

Mittlerweile ist es nun fast sechs Jahre her, das dieses Kunstwerk erschienen ist. Habe es vor kurzem wieder rausgekramt und auch beim zweiten Anlauf bin ich erneut begeistert. Für mich das beste Singleplayer-RPG und das wird wohl noch länger so bleiben!


----------

